# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Entratel e windows 8

## zbozzige

Buongiorno a tutti,
chiedo cortesemente delucidazioni, a chi abbia avuto già il caso, in merito alla compatibilità degli applicativi Entratel con Windows 8.
Ho già inoltrato una richiesta all'AdE, scritta, è la risposta è stata del tipo "Arrangiati, guarda il sito"...
In genere, le versioni successive dei software microsoft "coprono" anche le precedenti e quindi, in teoria, se funzionava tutto col 7 dovrebbe farlo anche con 8... Ma visto che siamo di fronte all'Agenzia delle Entrate, tutto è possibile. 
Se qualcuno mi illumina mi fa una grande cortesia: ho appena acquistato i computer e se devo tornare al 7 meglio farlo subito... 
Vi ringrazio e mi scuso. 
Buon lavoro!

----------


## nadia

Visto che dove iniziare meglio se parti già col software che ti fa risparmiare molto tempo rispetto a entratel e ti fa lavorare molto meglio e con più tranquillità  CT Telematici, il software per l'amministrazione delle forniture telematiche

----------


## FrancescoVir

io lo uso tranquillamente

----------

